# Is the Surf Ever Going to get Right?



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Beginning to look like one of those summers where there will be about 3 flat days for the surf. SMDH!!!!!
No early Spring days so far.


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Late July- August in between hurricaines


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Few of my buddies got some in the surf this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

The fish are still there and they still eat, just not as easy on the fishermen. Black 52mr can be deadly in ugly surf.


----------



## alicegrenee39 (8 mo ago)

‘


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> Beginning to look like one of those summers where there will be about 3 flat days for the surf. SMDH!!!!!
> No early Spring days so far.


water was purdy good yesterday on west end. just no bait. I only found one keeper


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

mccain said:


> water was purdy good yesterday on west end. just no bait. I only found one keeper


A buddy of mine has a house in sea isle. He couldn’t buy a bite in the canals Friday night, even though the trout and reds were stacked but went to the surf yesterday morning (didn’t say where) and knocked out a limit in about 20 minutes. Threw the oldie but goodie chrome and bone one-knocker.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

looks like we might have a shot saturday


----------



## DC31 (Sep 16, 2016)

mccain said:


> looks like we might have a shot saturday


Ssshhhh....Don't jinx it


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

Friday and sat looks good


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Going in 2.5 hours. Lol


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The fish are in there. Three-man limit by about 730. Had to fight for it. Watercolor was great. It was not flat. Took a few waves over the bow but the fish are there.


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Not looking to bad right now


----------



## Oldguy23 (10 mo ago)

HoustonKid said:


> Beginning to look like one of those summers where there will be about 3 flat days for the surf. SMDH!!!!!
> No early Spring days so far.





Duramaxjack said:


> Not looking to bad right now


----------



## Oldguy23 (10 mo ago)

Hit it this morning and got beat to death. I managed a few solid trout, but it was a washing machine.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> The fish are in there. Three-man limit by about 730. Had to fight for it. Watercolor was great. It was not flat. Took a few waves over the bow but the fish are there.


Galveston or Freeport?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Galveston at the end of the seawall. Croaker. Sharks moved in and bait moved out. Bite turned off.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

what you think tomorrow mornings looking like in galveston? wanna hit the surf early


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My buddy left around 9 and said it was getting dirty quick. So take that for what’s it worth.


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

Looks like another cold front coming in Friday night.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Surf finally got green yesterday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

What part of the coast?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Deerfeeder said:


> Surf finally got green yesterday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> What part of the coast?


Far west end

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Fished in the Surfside area Saturday early. Caught a few on tops before the sunrise then it just stopped. Almost no bait, no birds flying but perfect looking conditions. Looked like the water was void of fish except for a few blacktips. Strange, I couldn't believe it. No one was catching after 6:30 by us. I'm sure a few guys hit some beachfront schools, but not by us.


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

Similar report from friends at pointe west 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hammer time at SS today. mirrOminnow


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice, a few solid ones too! Dawn patrol?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Nice, a few solid ones too! Dawn patrol?


i started at dawn but didnt hit the school til 9:45


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I got on em around 5 pm yesterday evening, we caught a 3 man limit between two of us, winds started picking up and so did the surf, but we found clean water and got it done on barking monkeys. Seawall water was dirty, but found some clean water out toward the pass.


----------



## texastoad.23 (7 mo ago)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Black 52mr


Is that totaly black or silver with black back


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

texastoad.23 said:


> Is that totaly black or silver with black back


Solid black. It’s hands down my favorite surf lure.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Got 5 specks, one big sandy, am surf bite. Chartreuse down south, 1/8 jighead.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice! was it rough?


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

mccain said:


> nice! was it rough?


Actually I caught them three days ago when we just had rollers. Forgot to post catch. (Car bodies)

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Deerfeeder said:


> Actually I caught them three days ago when we just had rollers. Forgot to post catch. (Car bodies)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


we probably saw each other. that's where I was as well monday


----------

